# My first attempt at writing for an orchestra and piano



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This was composed in 2004 and I apologise for the almost impossible to see notes. I enjoyed writing it but you have so much to think about. A 2nd movement was started with a harp added but it has long since been lost on some old pen stick drive that might be just 2 feet away from me or on a landsite.

You can follow the music easier from this link: http://ks4.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/9/9a/IMSLP340615-PMLP549300-pcon2.pdf


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I thing the same issue applies to this piece as your sonata. The motifs and harmonies, they all feel like they want to be in a romantic or impressionist style, but are being jammed into this older style.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm thinking the counterpoint needs a bit of work. Try writing shorter pieces before going big. I do sense "something" there that isn't quite expressed articulately. I don't think it has to do with the style.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm thinking the counterpoint needs a bit of work. Try writing shorter pieces before going big. I do sense "something" there that isn't quite expressed articulately. I don't think it has to do with the style.


I have done many shorter pieces but composing is just a hobby and longer pieces are within my scope. I rarely put them up here because I worry about criticism but then again I don't. Anyway, I wasn't actually trying to compose counterpoint in this piece so if it sounds like that then it is purely coincidental. Really I was just chuffed that I had worked out how to compose in other instruments on the software I was using other then the piano at the time in 2004.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Counterpoint is an unavoidable consequence of having more than one voice sounding at the same time, or in the case of a solo piano piece, of having both hands play at the same time, or having one hand play more than one note at a time. The only thing to consider is whether the voices mesh well at all times. That's not to say you can't have dissonant counterpoint as long as it is intended and remains within the overall scheme of the piece. A composer always has to consider counterpoint, whether you want to or not.


----------



## IpadComposer (Aug 12, 2018)

IMHO I thought this was great. The piano the best part for me, though again, the lack of expression in the instrumentwas not your fault. Your playing skills are terrific. The orchestral instruments as instruments suck and do not do your work justice. I would love to hear the rest. Investigate the iOS platform. Particularly the Ravenscroft piano app. BTW I am a jazz pianist with fifty years experience and have recently completed a symphonic style work on the iPad. You would be much more satisfied with the sonic results. Keep on going and be the original you were meant to be.


----------

